# Dwarf Baby Tears



## Smoothtinge

Hi I am trying to grow a carpet of baby tears and was wonderig if aquariumplants own substrate with reached flourish tabs will be enough? Should I use something else in combo with it?


----------



## Sharp019

I have tried growing Dwarf Baby Tears with that exact same substrate and dosing with flourish excel and they have slowly withered away. I'd say dose with Potassium and Iron as well. Also Dwarf Baby Tears require high lighting to flourish.


----------



## Smoothtinge

Thanks for the tips I am using two 23watt cfl daylight bulbs over a ten gallon. Hopefully this will be enough.


----------



## exv152

HC / Hemianthus callitrichoides / dwarf baby tears; is a plant with high demands and is not easy to grow. If it doesn't get abundant co2, ferts and high light then it will eventually wither. I've tried this plant with no success, more than once.


----------



## orbitup

I have tried them too, but I guess I don't have enough light. 2X39W T5's in my 46 gal isn't enough, even with CO2.


----------



## exv152

If you're missing any one of those three elements (light, CO2 and ferts) then it will eventually die off. All three are equally important.


----------



## csmith

Stable CO2 is more important than anything else. If it wasn't, people couldn't grow HC with excel. "High" light isn't a requirement at all. The people that swear you need incredible amounts of light are only wasting electricity. If you run that incredible amount of light then you're less likely to get CO2 right. The amount of light drives the requirement of CO2 levels and nutrients, not the other way around.


----------



## Aelyph Finrel

I have a DBT (HC) carpet in a 5g using EcoComplete, DIY CO2, and a 6500k daylight spiral CFL (started off with a 15w, but now it is 10w). And of course fertilizers.


----------



## MaryD

I've had mix results--in same tank with same conditions. I tried getting it going in a 5.5 gallon setup with a 27 w lamp, Co2 and an autodoser. First try--the shrimp knocked almost all of the little plantlets into the filter. Fortunately, I'd reserved some of my starter and had it planted it in a pot in my emersed setup--and it had thrived. So, I cussed at the shrimp, took most of the emersed grown stuff and plunked it into the medium with hair pins in larger clumps. Maybe it was the bigger clumps, maybe growing emersed made the plant healthier, maybe my threats to the shrimp (something involving bait) worked, maybe it was getting in soon and trimming (another important thing), but it finally took hold. 

Just remember, this is little plant can kind of be a diva. Keep trying...


----------



## Grathum

You could also try growing it emersed first. That will give the roots time to settle in and you won't have to worry about algae or providing Co2.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I would try emerged till the roots get long and establized then fill the tank up.


----------



## Vietguy357

I got some dwarf baby tears about 2 weeks ago and it's already starting to propagate and grow. It's in a 30 gal with topsoil/sand substrate, 78watt 6700k light at 12 hours a day, diy co2 at 1 bubble per sec. 
Water circulation is also important


----------

